# Bell pepper



## Tracy Gould (Jan 11, 2011)

I when shopping today to c if i could find some more food to offer Shelby, as when i weighed her this month she had only put on a gramme i am not worried as she is well in a good weigh range on the Jackson chart and figured it was down to the lack of weeds,and if i had hibernated her i would be just making sure she did not lost more than 10% of her weight so as long as she is gaining i am happy. I bought Curly Kale and a Red,Green and Yellow Pepper as i have read they can eat these but thought i would check here to be sure they can not cause problems and have good nutritional value i do not want to feed something that may cause problems. I have read about the Kale and know not to feed that often because of Calcium binding but i am struggling to find info on Peppers on one site it said yes another said it as no nutritional value. If its safe to feed i plan on adding a bit of pepper to her Lettuce mix, I tried her with the Kale today and she loves this but how often is it safe to feed this. Role on Spring when i can start with more weeds.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jan 11, 2011)

Peppers are not a big deal. It is a fruit, not a vegetable= regardless of the way it is labeled in the grocery store- all 'vegetables' with seeds are actually fruits, as are nuts, etc. 

They have a poor Ca: P of 0.5:1 and are also low in calories, etc. but do have a bit of fiber and some decent micronutrients. I use them as a fruit for my Red-foots, but only with other things that are better in calcium levels or a bit of supplementation. The red and yellow ones also add a touch of color to a bland meal- helpful for animals that see in color.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 11, 2011)

ok so only as a visual Boost, Do Tortoise benefit from high Vit C? while trying to check them out on net i also checked to c if my Guinea Pigs could eat it and found out they can as its got good levels of Vit C


----------



## Isa (Jan 12, 2011)

Hermy goes crazy for pepper bells (especially the red ones) I do not give him a lot just a couple of bites once a week or every 2 weeks. Sometimes, I hand feed him the pieces and sometimes I put them in his food. When I do that, he is looking for peppers in his food the rest of the day lol


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 12, 2011)

Isa said:


> Hermy goes crazy for pepper bells (especially the red ones) I do not give him a lot just a couple of bites once a week or every 2 weeks. Sometimes, I hand feed him the pieces and sometimes I put them in his food. When I do that, he is looking for peppers in his food the rest of the day lol



Lol Shelby is the same if i give a special teat i get stared out after it gone then Shelby walks around the table sniffing for more lol


----------

